# NOMA Signature Series help finding parts?



## Bangorsmitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Hey folks,

I was given an older NOMA Signature Series snow blower that needed some work, and because I'm learning how to fix this stuff myself, I figured a free machine to tinker on would be nice.

After getting it, I realized it was a helluva machine, so I took it to my "guy," who fixed the carburetor, something with the governor, and changed the oil. 

After getting it home, i've realized it still needs a little TLC. The auger doesn't stop, which i've found people saying is common with these. The chute the snow comes out of has a cable that lets you change the trajectory angle ... that broke. 

Plus, it's an old machine and as time goes on, more is going to break. That's a fact i've come to accept dealing with this stuff. 

My problem is that I can't find a damned thing for this particular model. My research says they became Murray, then BS bought the name, and there might even be connections to Toro, LTD, etc.

I need help. 

It's a NOMA Signature Series 12/33. On the plate showing model/serial info, the serial number is on the right, but down the left sides it reads:

CS 1233DEL
584398

Any help or suggestions you can offer would be helpful.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

'Smitty,

I have an old Noma blower myself in my snowblower collection. It's a beast, but not as big a beast as the one you have....:wink2:. About three or four years ago, I decided to restore it, after 25 years or so of great service to me. 



These old machines, built by Murray and badged with names like Noma and Yard King or even Craftsman are generally well worth restoring. But, as you suggest, it's getting more difficult to find parts.

Your starting point, is to have a manual for that machine, particularly if it contains part numbers. _*A very thoughtful member of this forum (NFryan) scanned and posted his manual online back in 2017. This one has the part numbers listed. *_Hopefully, this applies to your machine.....

The link is https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_156458399665814&key=6c4bb3b8c72a0e622055a964efc64f94&libId=jyrca2b0010006xb000DAbtz4yls0&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.snowblowerforum.com%2Fforum%2Fmurray-snowblowers%2F120401-noma-signature-manual.html&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.dropbox.com%2Fs%2Fqo78ci6jiqzla9r%2FNOMA%2520Singnature%25201.pdf%3Fdl%3D1&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F&title=NOMA%20Signature%20Manual%20-%20Snowblower%20Forum%20%3A%20Snow%20Blower%20Forums&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.dropbox.com%2Fs%2Fqo78ci6jiq...e%25201.pdf%3Fdl%3D1

When chasing down parts, you should expect that some of the part numbers have been discontinued, but oftentimes a part number will be superseded by a newer one, for the identical part. It can be a challenge, but Google the part numbers you need, and see what you can find.

Good luck with that project, and if you need any additional help, post more questions to this thread. Even in these unbearably hot _dog days_ of August, you have a collection of die-hard snowblower enthusiasts who check this board regularly, and are a bunch of good folks, eager to help. :thumbsup:.
.


----------



## Bangorsmitty (Jul 30, 2019)

I appreciate the help. I did download that manual. I'll get started tonight and i'm sure i'll be in touch! Thanks again.


----------

